#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Controle em rede publica com Mikrotik

## robfer

Ola pessoal!
Bom não tenho muita experiencia com Mikrotik, gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas com vocês.
Tenho uma rede em um shopping, gerenciada por um Mikrotik, que é publica todas as pessoas que entrarem no estabelecimento navegam na internet sem problemas via Wi-Fi.
O problema vem quando, usuários abusados ficam baixando muita coisa comprometendo para os demais usuários. então oque eu quero fazer:
SE houver um meio de quando o usuário acessar a rede na tela do hotspot ele mesmo efetue um cadastro com seu nome, usuário e senha.
Ai que depois de logado ele consiga navegar por um determinado tempo, por ex: 30 minutos ai só consiga logar novamente depois de uns 15 minutos.
sera que tudo isso é complicado?
agradeço desde já...

----------


## magnorm

> Ola pessoal!
> Bom não tenho muita experiencia com Mikrotik, gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas com vocês.
> Tenho uma rede em um shopping, gerenciada por um Mikrotik, que é publica todas as pessoas que entrarem no estabelecimento navegam na internet sem problemas via Wi-Fi.
> O problema vem quando, usuários abusados ficam baixando muita coisa comprometendo para os demais usuários. então oque eu quero fazer:
> SE houver um meio de quando o usuário acessar a rede na tela do hotspot ele mesmo efetue um cadastro com seu nome, usuário e senha.
> Ai que depois de logado ele consiga navegar por um determinado tempo, por ex: 30 minutos ai só consiga logar novamente depois de uns 15 minutos.
> sera que tudo isso é complicado?
> agradeço desde já...


No caso você precisará que seu hotspot seja gerenciando por um servidor Linux.
Vai precisar dos seguintes serviços: Freeradius, Mysql,Apache e uma pagina feita em PHP
Conheço quem fez esse serviço aqui em Sao Paulo para Hoteis.
Caso tenha interesse no serviço me mande mensagem

ok

----------


## robfer

Vou querer o contato do pessoal sim!!!Obrigado.

Mas não tem uma forma só do Mikrotik fazer isso, nem que não use a tela de cadastro, só utilize a liberação de acesso por um tempo e depois deixe o usuário de castigo (sem conseguir se conectar) por outro período de tempo, podendo usar o Mac do usuário.

----------


## magnorm

> Vou querer o contato do pessoal sim!!!Obrigado.
> 
> Mas não tem uma forma só do Mikrotik fazer isso, nem que não use a tela de cadastro, só utilize a liberação de acesso por um tempo e depois deixe o usuário de castigo (sem conseguir se conectar) por outro período de tempo, podendo usar o Mac do usuário.


Bom dia robfer

Da para fazer pelo Mikrotik utilizando o User Manager.
Achei esse tutorial na Net mas vc pode encontrar outros mais completos
Nele tem um opção de criar vouchers. no caso vc cria um perfil com a velocidade maxima e o tempo do usuario.
Caso ele queira mais ele pegara outro voucher com vc

http://andreysmith.wordpress.com/201...-user-manager/ 

Indico colocar o Mikrotik com o hotspot como roteador de borda.

----------


## RodrigoElias

Tem um script para MK que dropa um caonexão quando ela atinge um limite de download, comom hoje não fui trabalhar não tem como postar no momento mas amanha coloco ele aki.
Na empresa onde trabalho está configurado para 5Mb então se alguem iniciar um down cai cair quando chegar a 5 mb e a navegação continua normal.

----------

